

Ask HN: Starting a new web project. - pc86

I&#x27;m starting a new web project in the coming months, mainly as an excuse to learn a new language. I&#x27;m thinking Python but I&#x27;m not sold on that yet.<p>Anyway, what resources do you guys use when starting a new project from scratch? Can be a favorite language you always use, a front-end or back-end framework, maybe a site that offers a specific service (99designs, etc)? I&#x27;m interested in what the community uses to start their projects off the right way.
======
cahitonur
If your main motivation is to learn a new language then pick the one that you
don't know. If your motivation is to start your project straight away pick the
one that you know best.

I follow the logic above.

